# Death Guard allies help!



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Howdy everyone. 

I've recently been contemplating potential allies for my Death Guard army, although I'm pretty far from getting them! My options are:

Daemons (obviously): Nurgle, Khorne or Slaanesh.

I have no idea on the rules for Daemons or how they affect a CSM army, but I was kind of learning towards Khorne so i have an excuse to buy this
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/Warhammer_Monsters/BLOODTHIRSTER-GREATER-DAEMON-OF-KHORNE.html

Why? Well... why the f&%k not? It looks SWEET! And also having an excuse to use Khorne Zerkers decked out kinda tickles me in a way that i haven't been tickled in a long time. (I collect khorne WoC though so this might be why I'm leaving towards them)

Nurgle just to continue the nurgle theme, no other reason really, Slaanesh would be cool but I've always kinda seen the God of Excess as a little bit of a pussy compard to his brothers.

The other thought I had going was Traitor Imperial Guard! Why?

GUNS. GUNS GUNS GUNS! Big ones.... Seeing as i play Tau a lot i need something that can just make him feel tiny hiding in his crater pumping my units as i march up the field to my doom. A nice Earthshaker round on his Hammerhead or into his pathfinders. Or a Leman Russ to take a hit from his Hammerhead so my predator can do its job. I dunno, need a hand.

Main armies I face are: Dark Angels, Ultramarines, Grey Knights (maybe, his girlfriend doesn't like me so i may not get to play him) and Tau.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Daemons obviously can pair very well with CSM, being battle brothers and having many ways to improve the daemonic save of Heldrakes, fiends, oblits etc. They can also give you many glass cannon assault units to help your marines into breaking the enemy or deepstriking for messing things up. Never forget that the Soulgrinder is a very effective multirole unit, able to smash air and ground units alike! I've alwas seen the mix of Nurgle Marines with slaaneshi daemons very appropriate. Strong and resilient marines backed up by fast and clawed naked bastards? yes please. otherwise khorne would do the trick. The big daemon, some bloodletters and many hounds are going to be very effective.

About the traitor guard: the true strenght of allied detachment of IG, imho, is that you can cheat the force chart. Thake a CSS, a full sized platoon a 3 hellhound squadron and a 3 LRBT squadron. You couldn't ask for more fire support. Infantry and LRBT give long range support, while keeping the home objective with a mass of warm bodies. The hellhounds support the Marines advance and clear out midfield objectives. As for me iseldom use allied forces...but when i do, i use traitor guards. love the carnage they can wreack and the countless losses they can withstand!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as the main foe I foresee myself struggling against is my brother, ****, disgusting, brother, fighting for the greater good. He sickens me more than my Smurf loving vanilla loyalist brother. I basically want an allied option to be able to wreck the greater goods plans and wanted to try something different. Had a thought today, are Orks any good as allies?

Also, if i wen't daemons, i'd have to go khorne, i HAVE to have an excuse to buy the forgeworld great daemon of khorne!


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Why not just bring a Heldrake? They destroy marines.

If you're looking just for allies, then I would have your Death Guard army be something like:

Lord

Daemon prince of Nurgle w/ wings, armor and black mace

3 Plague marine squads w/dual plasma in Rhinos

2x 2-3 Oblits w/ Mark of Nurgle

Vindi

Then ally with daemons and grab a second nurgle prince with all the goodies, a squad of 10 plaguebearers and a squad of 5-6 plague drones


Its all Nurgle for you and all kick ass.

The princes can take down anything they want. The Oblits handle heavy armor first and then anything else as a secondary objective. Dont be afraid to deep strike them in melta/multi melta range to open up transports for your princes. 

The Plagues are durable all rounders. Keep then to 5 man squads with dual plasma. The Rhino provides the maneuerability they need as well as makes up for the 2 missing marines.

Vindi handles heavy armor/ Teqs

The plague drones are fast and can be used to take out a distant heavy weapons team. They also serve as great distractors with their mass wounds and great cover saves. They can even handle armor to an extent with touch of rust. 

The bearers are used to hold down a home objective.

Keep in mind that this army (and CSM in general) play very aggresively. Dont try and stay back and let your Oblits do the work. They cant handle an entire army. Dont be afraid to move forward aggresively. That being said, utilize cover as a Prince can only take so many shots

Protip: a flying Nurgle prince has Shrouded. If you choose to evade you get the Jink special rule. Shroudes increases this to a 3+ cover. Dont forget it. If you hide your princes behind ruins they get a 2+ cover save.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

I had this feeling that I would be told to do a whole nurgle army. That doesn't bother me in any way what so ever either, I was just seeing what my options were. after reading through some of the chaos army lists here, lots of people choose daemon allies with CSM. My problem is that my Tau brother takes 2-3 squads of fire warriors, path finders, a hammerhead, and a squad of 3 suits with a commander in it. I never knew how annoying a unit is that can jump, shoot all of its weapons (or what it seems like all of its weapons) and then jump back to where they were! I understand that I need to get up close and personal with Tau, getting there is the hard part. Deepstriking units in seems all well and good, until you have 40 fire warriors shooting at that squad. O_O


----------

